# Looking for work in the Md. Pa. area



## Fusion Fab (Nov 17, 2005)

My usual contractor that my buds and I plowed for for three years isnt coming thru for us this year, therefor Im seeking work. I have 2 trucks, 1 skid steer, one atv. 1 truck has boss 9'2 vee blade, the other has 8'6 boss strait blade. I'm looking for someone that can get all my equipment out, and keep us out. Im looking for plow work in the Frederick, Carrol, Washington counties in Md. or Gettysburg, Waynesboro, or Hanover area in Pa.


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

*pa work*



Fusion Fab said:


> My usual contractor that my buds and I plowed for for three years isnt coming thru for us this year, therefor Im seeking work. I have 2 trucks, 1 skid steer, one atv. 1 truck has boss 9'2 vee blade, the other has 8'6 boss strait blade. I'm looking for someone that can get all my equipment out, and keep us out. Im looking for plow work in the Frederick, Carrol, Washington counties in Md. or Gettysburg, Waynesboro, or Hanover area in Pa.


 call SRSA inc 1-866-352-srsa $50.00 HR ALL CONTRACTOR SNOW REMOVAL COM.

EARL GOOD LUCK


----------

